# dell optiplex gx620 no ethernet driver



## sb7860 (Jun 23, 2014)

i had to reinstall my xp home on my dell gx620. all the dell drviers are gone. i tried loading them from the dell driver disc. i dont know which ones to load,in what order to load them,or how to load/activate them.you can see im a novice. i need printable, step by small step instructions,please. im a disabled vet and cant afford another pc yet or paid help. someone please help. i read a thread from user dell.ca if someone knows how to contact him? this is my first post so:huh: im sorry if i didnt do it right. thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You did it right. Welcome to TSF!
Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the* Device Manager*, any devices with yellow flags need to have drivers installed
OK on an internet computer, go to the Dell driver site for your model. Product Support | Dell US Type in your service tag #
Download the *Chipset *Driver, (install this first) then the *Ethernet* driver and any other drivers you need from the *Device Manger*, (eg)* Wifi, Display, Audio* etc Save them to a USB Flash drive and install them on the troubled computer.


----------



## sb7860 (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks so much for the help. im online now. if you dont mind,i have another question or 2. ive tried to download windows ,microsoft,adobe and java updates. none will load. i get error and other messages. ive downloaded the 3.1 windows installer but since xp is no longer supported,i dont know where to go to get help,but here.can you help,again? thanks for your kindness.:whistling:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you installed Service Pack 3 and the 100 or so remaining windows updates?


----------



## sb7860 (Jun 23, 2014)

no,i dont think so. i tried to go to windows update and microsoft update and it wont do either.same for adobe and java. i think i have active x. im a novice and i really only did what the first guy told me to do.i got it so im online right now and i have some dell updates on my drivers.thats all. not sure how to get the service pack.any help would be great,thank you


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What happens when you use the Windows Update option? What Service Pack is on it now?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

All Windows XP updates are available for free download from Windows Update now and forever. there just won't be any more NEW updates for XP.
It would be most helpful if you can tell us the error messages you are seeing. 
You said a lot so, lets take it one at a time. 
First, go to Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player and download Flash Player, uncheck the *Optional* offer of other software. Did that work? Was there an error message? 
Now open up Internet Explorer, go to *Tools/Windows Update*. Choose* Custom *Update Select All updates including the *Optional *Ones. Are there any error messages?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Take a look at your XP disc you used to reinstall XP; it should say something like: "Dell Windows XP SP1 (Service Pack1)" or "Dell Windows XP SP3". If you didn't use a Dell RECOVERY DISC, and you used a Microsoft Windows disc, it will still tell you Service Pack level it has on it. If you still can't tell; use your smart phone, take a photo, and upload it back here. 

This is a common problem on XP computers; updates won't install correctly. All XP computers are from 8 to 13 years old now, and you may have an inherent hardware problem. Why did you reinstall your XP; you never mention why?? 

I suggest you check your hard drive, as it is very likely to be the cause of why Windows won't take updates, nor Java nor Adobe or any other updates. In computers over 5 yrs. of age, the #1 failed component is the hard drive. You can diagnose this yourself, since you don't have money to take it to a repair shop. Download the SeaTools diagnostic for free in my signature link below. Test the hard drive with the diagnostic disk. If it fails ANY of the tests; you need to replace the faulty hard drive with another one. Reinstall your Windows XP and all Service Packs and drivers; essential start over on the new hard drive and all should work. A new hard drive for an XP computer will most likely be under $75 or less on ebay. 

If for some reason it doesn't, and this happens occasionally on computers that are as old as yours, the Motherboard has likely failed and it's time to shop for another computer (used or refurbished might work for you). XP computers are cheap now since the end of XP support; most towers are under $100 on ebay. 

Pretty simple, really. 

Post back after you test your hard drive, or after your replacement and subsequent rebuild and let us know how it went.

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------

